
The Black Panther’s scientist role models - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/02/09/the-black-panthers-hidden-superpower/
======
Joeboy
I haven't seen the film yet, but I get the impression it might be providing
role models who accomplish magical feats effortlessly and confidently. I'm not
sure if those sorts of role models are very good preparation for the real
world of slow, painful progress and impostor syndrome. I have a suspicion that
the popular representation of technology as wizardry might be extra-offputting
if you already fear you're somehow not the right kind of person for it.

~~~
OwlsParliament
To be fair to the film, much of soft sci-fi does this. Iron Man happening to
create an arc reactor in a cave coming to mind.

~~~
slazaro
Or a particle accelerator in his basement, generating an element that didn't
exist before.

~~~
maxerickson
Or an AI that is smarter than most humans, and super strong materials and
super powerful miniaturized actuators and on and on.

And don't forget being a stone cold killer. He's breezy cool in lots of scenes
that follow the deaths of multiple adversaries.

~~~
IntronExon
A sociopathic, yet brilliant biollionaire? Probably the most realistic part.

------
neves
The author is also responsible for an excellent graphic novel about science:
[https://thedialoguesbook.com/](https://thedialoguesbook.com/)

------
cimmanom
This article's headline doesn't do it justice.

~~~
gooseus
Can you explain why not?

Not to imply that I disagree with your sentiment, but comments around these
parts are encouraged to contain more substance and create or add to a
discussion.

~~~
cimmanom
The title on HN has since been changed. It was previously the article title:
"The Black Panther's Secret Superpower". Which doesn't give any hint as to why
that superpower is actually interesting. "Oh, I didn't know that he had x-ray
vision" would have been really boring, and I almost didn't click through to
read the article because of that.

